# remote controlled duck decoy project...



## hobbybobby (Feb 6, 2006)

Thought i could get some help here...basically i want to use a dirt cheap r/c boat and attach the top half of a duck decoy to it for duck hunting. I need long run times, and slow speeds...would using standard alkaline batteries increase the run time? the decoy would basically sit still, for as much as a half hour at a time, and then be operated for only a few minutes...it would have to be left on for several hours.......i could even hit radio shack to buy a smaller motor if need be....anybody have any suggestions? :freak:


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

hobbybobby said:


> Thought i could get some help here...basically i want to use a dirt cheap r/c boat and attach the top half of a duck decoy to it for duck hunting. I need long run times, and slow speeds...would using standard alkaline batteries increase the run time? the decoy would basically sit still, for as much as a half hour at a time, and then be operated for only a few minutes...it would have to be left on for several hours.......i could even hit radio shack to buy a smaller motor if need be....anybody have any suggestions? :freak:


hmm.. not an r/c boat.. maybe more of a project. you could use smaller motors so limit the current and you dont want a blazing water skippin duck.. just something to move around from time to time.

funny that you ask because a friend in NY was just asking about it and i found him a site.. so you're in luck.










www.vac-8-boat.com

id actually go for a much smaller motor for better run time.

oh.. and i dont condone in the killing of cute ducks so.. boo to you ;-)
hehe (just kidding)


----------

